
Windows 10 needs Windows Firewall enabled to install fonts - ivank
http://superuser.com/questions/957907/unable-to-install-fonts-on-windows-10?
======
mrSugar
Maybe it has to call home to microsoft to find out if the font is whitelisted?
That would of course imply that in Windows 10, "disabled firewall" doesn't
mean "all traffic allowed", which I find bizarre...

